# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Rock Python vs Nile Monitor Video

## Rapture

I thought this was pretty neat... I really had no idea who would win.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XX3j...eature=related

----------


## TooManyToys

That one actually surprised me, I thought the teeth of the monitor would have done more damage.

----------


## djansen

> That one actually surprised me, I thought the teeth of the monitor would have done more damage.


x2, I thought the monitor would have if for lunch.  Not  a very big rock python either.

----------


## bigballs

that was intense! i was rooting for the snake the whole time!  at first when i saw the snake in the monitors mouth i thought it was over... what a comeback!

----------


## Thor26

hahaha PWNED

----------


## kurgan

what an annoying commentary!
Whole thing smelt a bit set up to me but I'll give it the benefit of the doubt. Also surprised the monitor didn't come out on top in that one, I'd imagine it could easily chew off the head of a smallish rock python like that.

----------


## hondo1967

I thought that snake was gonna get eatin. shocked me. :Good Job:

----------


## Mindibun

I think it surprised everyone, myself included. Though I'm not sure why Thor26 thinks the unnecessary death of an animal is funny...

----------


## ADEE

wow.. i was very surprised. I thought for sure the monitor had it!!

----------


## Geezer

Cool vid, thanks for sharing! :Wink:

----------


## Hardwikk

That was cool. I was rooting for the python and it looked as if the monitor would win, but the python just held on and won the battle. I think it's because the python had more endurance while still keeping up its tightest grip, but the monitor didn't keep up so it lost. I'd still considered them evenly matched though. That was one cool video!

----------


## pythontricker

that was rad!

----------


## extensive

> I think it surprised everyone, myself included. Though I'm not sure why Thor26 thinks the unnecessary death of an animal is funny...


whats unnecessary about it?  it was quite necessary for the snake.  its nature.

----------

